# Spitfire percussion -- last chance - 48h to go - discount codes!! 20% off!!



## Danny_Owen (Aug 20, 2010)

Paul, one word...

LEGEND!

Thank you for doing these amazing deals. I now only have £70 for the rest of the month, but I don't care because I have spitfire :-D


----------



## Synesthesia (Aug 20, 2010)

You are very welcome Danny!!

Thanks for your sacrifice!!

:D


----------



## Justus (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: Spitfire Percussion -- DISCOUNT CODES NOW HERE!!*

The same here! Argh, impulse buy...

Thanks Paul!!!!


----------



## Farkle (Aug 20, 2010)

Synesthesia @ Fri Aug 20 said:


> You are very welcome Danny!!
> 
> Thanks for your sacrifice!!
> 
> :D



Oh, wow!! Just bought a copy of your awesome perc. library... got the 30% off, so I think I just made the best investment of the year!! (well, that's tied with LASS, so there you go). 

Thank you again for such an excellent perc library! Can't wait to smash some keys with it! 

Mike


----------



## Synesthesia (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks Justus & Mike!!

Enjoy! :D


----------



## Mike Connelly (Aug 20, 2010)

Got the 40 (wonder if I might have even been first?).

Way awesome, this library has been on my wishlist for a while but probably would have been a ways off at the original price. I never thought I'd be getting it this soon, very exciting. I just wish I didn't have to wait until I get home (and then however long it takes to download).

Thanks for doing this, I'm sure you guys will get a bunch of new customers today.


----------



## bsound76 (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: Spitfire Percussion -- DISCOUNT CODES NOW HERE!!*

scooped it up for 30 off.

Been playing with it for a bit- I think that even at its original full price, this library is a steal.

Really gorgeous sounding, and plays great.


----------



## Synesthesia (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks Mike - you were second!!

Thanks also bsound76 - glad you like it. 

Only 2 places left at 30% now! About half of the 25% places left also.


----------



## Mike Connelly (Aug 20, 2010)

So some people used 25 while there were still 30 available? I wonder if there were people who entered the 30 but changed their mind, or if people just assumed the others would run out fast and went straight to the 30.


----------



## chadseiter (Aug 20, 2010)

Just picked this up for 30%. Love the fact I can download it. I just had to do it - I have also wanted it for a while. My wife is going to KILL me when she finds out!!


----------



## Synesthesia (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks Chad! Tell your wife its my fault.. 


Mike - Its a bit of an anomoly as there was a huge rush initially - as you say maybe a few people changed their mind or accidentally quit the process..?

No idea!! One just gone so last 30% place..!


----------



## stukennedy (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: Spitfire Percussion -- DISCOUNT CODES NOW HERE!!*

Hi Guys, 

if you have any issues downloading or installing this product (or it didn't go as smoothly as you'd like) please send me a mail ... it's at the bottom of the downloader.

Cheers 

Stu


----------



## bsound76 (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: Spitfire Percussion -- DISCOUNT CODES NOW HERE!!*

No problems here with the installer, it runs brilliantly. I was impressed with the manner in which it installed the library and then automatically deleted the raw downloaded files. Really top shelf.


----------



## Tmon (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: Spitfire Percussion -- DISCOUNT CODES NOW HERE!!*

This was too good to pass up! Spitfire was on my want list since the first demos. 30% off made me get off the fence. Downloading now.


----------



## stukennedy (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: Spitfire Percussion -- DISCOUNT CODES NOW HERE!!*



> No problems here with the installer, it runs brilliantly.



Hi bsound76,

thanks! really appreciate the feedback ... people usually only say something if they hit an issue 

What OS are you on Win or Mac?

Stu


----------



## bsound76 (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: Spitfire Percussion -- DISCOUNT CODES NOW HERE!!*



stukennedy @ Sat Aug 21 said:


> Hi bsound76,
> 
> thanks! really appreciate the feedback ... people usually only say something if they hit an issue
> 
> ...




I'm on Mac here.


----------



## Synesthesia (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi everyone - 

Thanks for the wonderful feedback so far! I'm glad everyone is enjoying the lib and Stu's downloader app is making is so easy and quick to download.

The 1.5 update is on our servers - we are running the last check this afternoon before sending out the links.

You can always keep an eye on our website later today to see the link when it becomes available. You need a password for the RAR file which will be emailed to everyone.

OK - so there are 9 opportunities to grab this at a 25% discount. 

Enjoy!

Paul :D


----------



## bsound76 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: Spitfire Percussion -- DISCOUNT CODES NOW HERE!!*

The gong drum and anvil are very nice additions.

I like the tight celeste, too.

And you fixed the woodblock o-[][]-o 

Great all around- I am very happy with this purchase.


----------



## Justus (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: Spitfire Percussion -- DISCOUNT CODES NOW HERE!!*

+1 Best percussion samples on the market!


----------



## Tmon (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: Spitfire Percussion -- DISCOUNT CODES NOW HERE!!*

Got it up and running. Amazing purchase! Great support! 

-T


----------



## Hannesdm (Aug 23, 2010)

I was about to hit the buy button with the 25% code, but at the end there was VAT added to the amount.

I thought VAT didn't apply to downloaded products? Or am I wrong?


----------



## Synesthesia (Aug 25, 2010)

Last 3 uses for the 25% code now!

:D


----------



## Danny_Owen (Aug 25, 2010)

Damn this library, now I want ALL my instruments to sound this good (grr!)

Was playing along to the opening track of Independence day with the Field drum to see how well it sat in a Hollywood mix, the resemblance to the real thing is... well, staggering (especially after taking the close mic down a little)

Any chance you guys are going to do a public release of a Harp? Since you haven't included it in your strings section (so far as I can see) it would seem it may still be an option? I'd be first in line to buy it if you did! The world needs a good harp.


----------



## jlb (Aug 25, 2010)

Danny_Owen @ Wed Aug 25 said:


> Damn this library, now I want ALL my instruments to sound this good (grr!)
> 
> Was playing along to the opening track of Independence day with the Field drum to see how well it sat in a Hollywood mix, the resemblance to the real thing is... well, staggering (especially after taking the close mic down a little)
> 
> Any chance you guys are going to do a public release of a Harp? Since you haven't included it in your strings section (so far as I can see) it would seem it may still be an option? I'd be first in line to buy it if you did! The world needs a good harp.



Absolutely Agree with Danny, would buy the harp immediately. So that is 2 buyers already!


jlb


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: Spitfire Percussion -- DISCOUNT CODES NOW HERE!!*

Very nice library; good work gents!

Since my Perc PC has limited ram, 4 gb, I will not be able to load a complete orch perc template to replace my existing EWQLSO palate, using all 3 mic positions in K4.1 standalone.

Any chance of making instruments without the close mics, or if not, single mic positions, so we can actually load it all up? I would vote for no close mics. I would think alot of users would be into this.

Thanks,

Mr. A.


----------



## Synesthesia (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Spitfire Percussion -- DISCOUNT CODES NOW HERE!!*

Thanks Guys!! Re Harp.. I couldn't possibly say!! :D 

Mr A - yes the next update will have a way to either unload mic positions or simply load one mic pos for writing. 

We are working on it!

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Stevie (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey Paul, 

has the update already been sent out?


----------



## Mike Connelly (Aug 26, 2010)

Glad to hear that you guys are working on unloading unused mic positions, the three positions sound fantastic but I probably will seldom use more than two at one time.


----------



## Stevie (Aug 26, 2010)

Agreed, would be a great addition.


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Spitfire Percussion -- DISCOUNT CODES NOW HERE!!*

Triangles?? Where?


----------



## Synesthesia (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks guys!

Everyone should have the update links by now. If not, please email me and I'll send you the link.

Mr A.... yes - unbelievably the Triangles, despite being edited first of all the update instruments, managed to miss being included. 

They will be in the October update I promise!! Plus a few other goodies..!

Mea culpa..


----------



## Stevie (Aug 27, 2010)

I think there is a "bug" with the latest 1.5 update.
I couldn't find the Ethnic Toms mentioned in the PDF.
Could you check?


----------



## Justus (Aug 27, 2010)

Stevie @ Fri Aug 27 said:


> I think there is a "bug" with the latest 1.5 update.
> I couldn't find the Ethnic Toms mentioned in the PDF.
> Could you check?



In the Drums - Low category there must be a *.nki called "Ensemble Toms Hits". This patch includes the Ethnic Toms.


----------



## Stevie (Aug 27, 2010)

Ahh, thanks Justus! I thought it's a separate instrument


----------



## Synesthesia (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks Justus!! Yes its in there. Thought it would be handy having both in one patch.

Cheers!

Paul


----------



## Stevie (Aug 27, 2010)

Yep, nice idea. Was just confused since the Tom Ensemble patch was the only one "breaking" the usual structure of the library. Otherwise every instrument has its own folder.


----------



## Stevie (Aug 27, 2010)

*Re: Spitfire Percussion -- DISCOUNT CODES NOW HERE!!*

Paul, do you plan to add a snare ensemble patch?


----------



## Synesthesia (Aug 30, 2010)

*Re: Spitfire Percussion -- DISCOUNT CODES!! Last 25% CODE!!*

OK guys - 

last use for the 25% code...

Enjoy!

8)


----------



## Synesthesia (Aug 30, 2010)

*Re: Spitfire Percussion -- DISCOUNT CODES NOW HERE!!*



Stevie @ Sat Aug 28 said:


> Paul, do you plan to add a snare ensemble patch?



HI Stevie - 

Yes indeed. That will be in the next update. It will be a combination of Snares 1,2 and 3 in the library.

Cheers!

Paul


----------



## Synesthesia (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi guys - 

OK -- no codes left for 25% - - we are down to 20% off now.

We will probably let this run for another week or until the codes run out, whichever is soonest, so if you are thinking of picking up the lib this is your best chance for a good discount!

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Mike Connelly (Sep 1, 2010)

Loving the library. Any possibility of a combined patch of all cymbals? I may set up a keyswitch in kontakt but that only allows one at a time, so a jumbo patch would be cool.

Thanks for the great library.


----------



## Synesthesia (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks Mike!

Yes there will be an All Cyms patch in the next update. We are just working out the best way to lay it out. 

Would you ideally have rolls on the same patch or would that be counterproductive - eg: needing to roll swell one CYM while another is diminuendoing - modwheel style..?

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Sep 1, 2010)

*Re: Spitfire Percussion -- DISCOUNT CODES!! 20% off!!*

Paul, 

As far as ideas for alternate patches, I have many.

All snares
All Cymbals
All Gran Cassa articulations

The idea being having one sequence track for each of these is more valuable than the mod wheel control over some of the features in the swells/rolls. Typically, I need to have 2 or 3 snares playing the same part, or a gran cassa playing a roll into a hit, etc. Definitely cymbals all together. The mod control is great as well; if needed, that track can be separate for certain cirumstances.

Hope this is clear enough

Thanks,

Mr. A.


----------



## Mike Connelly (Sep 4, 2010)

I'd say that with things like cymbals, having all the "hits" together is a higher priority than worrying about getting in all the mod wheel controlled swells as well.

Shame that kontakt doesn't have a simpler way to merge patches. I wonder if it would be easier to just leave the patches and create a multi that combines multiple patches on the same midi track? One thing I like in a library is when instruments that only require a few keys are laid out on different parts of the midi keyboard so they can be put on the same midi track and treated like one big instrument.


----------



## Synesthesia (Sep 5, 2010)

Mike - 

Thats a good idea (multis) - at least as a short term solution!

I'm away on hols this week but I'll get that sorted next week and uploaded as an interim update.

Cheers!

Paul


----------



## veetguitar (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Spitfire Percussion -- DISCOUNT CODES!! 20% off!!*

Question to the developper and users around here:
How to use the instruments with the decca tree and ambient options regarding panning.
You would then have instuments with the room sound recorded all differently panned.
Does this make sense or would the mix be spoiled in the process of positioning the instruments?


----------



## Synesthesia (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Veet,

Thats an interesting question. There is a lot of chaos in the Tree and Amb mics - from my experience of recording in Air for far too many days!! 

I would expect you can use a direction panner on the close mic without totally ruining the coherence of the sound. But I would say try it out and see - some instruments may work better than others.

Personally I would leave the Tree and Amb mics as they are, so you don't shift the width of the ambience - instinctively I feel that might sound wrong.

But hey - no rules - whatever you think sounds best!

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Synesthesia (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: Spitfire Percussion -- DISCOUNT CODES!! 20% off!! LAST CHANCE 48h*

Hi everyone - 

We are closing the sale offer in 48h.

Last chance to grab a discount! I believe there are approx 6 sales available at 20% and then a few at 15%.

If they are not all gone in 48h we will cancel the codes so this is your last chance to grab a bargain.

Cheers!

Paul :D


----------



## Nick Harvey (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: Spitfire Percussion -- DISCOUNT CODES!! 20% off!! LAST CHANCE 48h*



Synesthesia @ Mon Sep 13 said:


> Hi everyone -
> 
> We are closing the sale offer in 48h.
> 
> ...


Ladies and gents, you'd be crazy not to. It really is that good. 

Nick


----------



## Synesthesia (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks Nick!

:D


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Sep 13, 2010)

I recently bought Spitfire percussion for a new game I am about to score and even thought I have many libraries for this same thing I don't regret a cent

The depth, warmth, sample quality is unmatchable.

No noises at all in ANY tail so far, amazing room feeling and multiple RR + tons of velocity layers make this yummy yummy library.


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Sep 13, 2010)

Pedro Camacho @ Mon Sep 13 said:


> I recently bought Spitfire percussion for a new game I am about to score and even thought I have many libraries for this same thing I don't regret a cent
> 
> The depth, warmth, sample quality is unmatchable.
> 
> No noises at all in ANY tail so far, amazing room feeling and multiple RR + tons of velocity layers make this yummy yummy library.



Yup, this is a sensational library - IMO the best, most musical and expressive orchestral percussion library on the market.


----------



## Mike Connelly (Sep 13, 2010)

Absolutely agree, the performance and recording qualities are some of the best I've ever heard. This may be the first library I've ever owned where I've felt like I'm set and I may never need to buy these instruments again.


----------



## Synesthesia (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi Craig,

I think thats a bit harsh. There are lots of situations where being an early bird gets you a reward - concert tickets for example!

We are holding the 20% open for another day, so with the lower RRP for the download product anyway, and a further 20% off, I don't see this as fostering bad PR.

3 lucky people got 40% off. This was never intended to be a 'group buy' - this is a fairly new product!

The product will not be discounted again, so nows the time to get it at this price.

I think that 349 GBP for this library - over 50GB uncompressed, 23 GB in ncw, is frankly a great price anyway.

Does no-one buy any of Tonehammer's libs at full price because they have been sold at a lower price for an opening discount?

Just my 2p anyway. I'm a muso, composer and samplist and don't really know much about PR and so on so maybe you are right and this was a terrible idea! 

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Sep 14, 2010)

PR? I enjoyed the beer Paul.


----------



## Synesthesia (Sep 14, 2010)

Ha Ha!!

Bottoms up!


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Sep 14, 2010)

Craig, to be honest, I think this was a GREAT way to make people jump into the library and start promoting by personal usage and testimonials.

I only got a 25% discount but I would buy this library no matter what.

The discount just made me buy sooner.

The PR side of this is that you get composers, unrelated in any way to Spitfire, to say things like I will just say:

Without any doubt, this library completely dominates in terms of orchestral percussion right now, and I do think Orchestral Percussion Libraries can't get much better than this.

The only problem now is that with this kind of sound, mic balance control (close, Decca Tree, Ambient), sample quality, extreme (but natural) low noise level, not even timpanis will need to be recorded in live sessions, there is absolutely no need.

It is just excellent in all fields, no regrets, no complaints possible.


----------



## Synesthesia (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks Pedro.

Thats very kind. We did set out to make (for us at least) the 'ultimate' orchestral percussion library!

I'm glad you are pleased with it, it was a huge amount of hard work - still ongoing for the next update!


----------



## Mike Connelly (Sep 14, 2010)

Here's another suggestion - it would be great to be able to assign the different mic positions to different Kontakt audio outputs. It would make surround that much simpler, and it would also be nice to have more control over the stereo image of the different mic positions independently.

One example I noticed is the timp, the close mics have a really wide image. That's great if you want a really close up sound, but in an orchestral mix it would be nice to be able to bring them in closer/drier without having the image get so wide. Same with panning the close mics a bit but leaving the others. I suppose a pan/width on the close mics would be cool, but I suspect I'd only want that kind of control on a few patches. Separate outputs would still be cool for surround though, if Kontakt has a way to do that that's not too cumbersome.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 14, 2010)

Pedro Camacho @ Tue Sep 14 said:


> Craig, to be honest, I think this was a GREAT way to make people jump into the library and start promoting by personal usage and testimonials.
> 
> I only got a 25% discount but I would buy this library no matter what.
> 
> ...



Pedro, i never made any quality comment on the product, I am sure it is as good as you say. I am giving my gut reaction on the way the deal is handled and that is not going to change. It would have been better to offer 30% or whatever for a 2-3 week period of time.


----------



## rabiang (Sep 14, 2010)

i jumped on this at the very end, couldnt resist with such hi praise all around.

now if i can only get the download manager (spitfire product installer) to start the download, i will be a happy man.


----------



## Synesthesia (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi Rabiang,

Did you get the email that Stu Kennedy the downloader dev sent you yesterday? Let me know if not and I will re-forward it to you.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Sep 15, 2010)

Craig Sharmat @ Tue Sep 14 said:


> Pedro, i never made any quality comment on the product, I am sure it is as good as you say. I am giving my gut reaction on the way the deal is handled and that is not going to change. It would have been better to offer 30% or whatever for a 2-3 week period of time.



Yes, you are right, you never did nor I was telling you didn't, I was trying to say that any discount is good, no matter how it is made, in my opinion.


----------



## rabiang (Sep 15, 2010)

Synesthesia @ Wed Sep 15 said:


> Hi Rabiang,
> 
> Did you get the email that Stu Kennedy the downloader dev sent you yesterday? Let me know if not and I will re-forward it to you.
> 
> ...



in dialog with stu now, so hopefully will get this going soon.


----------



## stevenson-again (Sep 16, 2010)

> As far as ideas for alternate patches, I have many.
> 
> All snares
> All Cymbals
> All Gran Cassa articulations



i completely agree. add to the a timp layup including rolls...etc.


what we need are go to patches plus cut downs for specific situations.

99% of the time we want a layup that is consistent across the patches - eg. C3 for modwheel rolls, and velocity controlled dynamics.

could you also do a thorough check of all the patches because i am struggling with some that have really big dynamic leaps. some which seem to have one-shot left on. i can't find my way easily to turn them off - it's very frustrating. eg the tambourines are bit all over the place. its a pity there aren;t some nice short rolls in there, but the normal hits are good enough to fake with...but that's where i am running into the velocity level, dynamic jump problem. i seem to be going from piano to forte really suddenly between 69 and 70. it may just be the sample level is a bit too high.

also, what about separating the mic positions alla tonehammer, or perhaps seperate the close mics?...i am really only using the tree and ambient - i have all the others turned off, so they are just sitting there taking up RAM. what do others feel?

actually the above suggestion is probably a pretty good way of going since that is actually how you would mix. you really only very rarely need close mics in a live orchestral record situation, and the only time close mics would be used would probably be on their own in a more chamber situation. the whole point of a place like air is it is a good room to record in and you want to try and make the sound right in the room - no need for close mics, usually but extremely handy to have if you need them.

i cannot tell you what an amazing sounding library this is - as someone said earlier its pretty definitive in terms of sound, but by golly its not that easy to use programming-wise(in a practical sense). i am using it pretty solidly in anger at the moment, it would be so great to have the quirks ironed out.


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Sep 18, 2010)

I am very pleased with the sound quality of the library. Having the room at Air Lyndhurst is quite a perk. I do think the programming needs tweeking, as we all have been discussing in the forum, and Paul is taking notice of; that's good.

My only issue is trying to get the timp, gran cassa and some of the other bits to have the same impact as what I've been using for 5-6 years now, EWQLSO Perc. I guess I was being too confident that I could just replace the libraries and off I go. I will have to keep looking for that sweet spot to get the Spitfire to "pop" like the other lib did. 

My only sonic wish is that Spitfire had a Gran Cassa hit that had the real low bottom end sustain when struck mp or mf. I haven't found this yet, if it's even in there.

Best of luck getting 1.5 together for everyone!

Mr. A.


----------



## wqaxsz (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi,

do the lowest velocities of any closed miked instrument 
contain that much reverb information ? 
Regards.

LorenzO


----------



## Synesthesia (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi guys,

Thanks for your comments - we are very close to releasing V2.0 which won't have any new sample content, but will have a number of improvements in the programming: 

- samples unload automatically when you switch mic position off

- new 'All' patches for main instruments

- 'All' patches for Toys and Metals

- Vibes now combines shorts and longs in one patch and has MW vib

Bear with us - we are making incremental improvements with each iteration and I hope this next stage will make a big difference to your workflow.

Lorenzo - the close mics in general are quite dry sounding but if you listen to them in isolation you can definitely hear the room in the background faintly. The difference in sound between the mics is quite startling though if you haven't listened to this kind of recording before and compared.

Guys - we are still working out how to deal with the dynamics. Currently what you hear is what was played, give or take the 5% we allow for zone/key velocity variation. I'm really reluctant to change that as you immediately lose the absolute fidelity to the original recordings, but I am looking at other ways to blend between the layers more. 

We'll find a solution!

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## rabiang (Oct 12, 2010)

kontakt has the purge function when you dont need samples. i really like the flexibilty of having several mic-positions available to me by the click of a button in a patch.


----------



## Mike Connelly (Oct 13, 2010)

rabiang @ Tue Oct 12 said:


> kontakt has the purge function when you dont need samples. i really like the flexibilty of having several mic-positions available to me by the click of a button in a patch.



That shouldn't be any different in the new version.

Thanks for adding the sample unload feature (along with all the other stuff), that's a huge savings of resources any time you're not using all mics. And it's great to see this much effort being put into a library that has already been released a while, I wish every developer did this.


----------



## Stevie (Aug 12, 2011)

Synesthesia @ 26th August 2010 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Mr A.... yes - unbelievably the Triangles, despite being edited first of all the update instruments, managed to miss being included.
> 
> ...



I just checked, are we still missing Triangles? Couldn't find them :(


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Aug 12, 2011)

Correct....... no triangles yet.

Maybe Paul can pull this together now that Albion has launched...... we really need them. It's been very difficult to get other triangle libraries to match the ambience and depth placement of the Spitfire, so consequently the triangles always sound a bit out of place to me.

Guys.... it's time for the triangles!!

Mr A


----------



## Stevie (Aug 13, 2011)

Yeuh, I agree :roll:


----------



## Mike Connelly (Aug 15, 2011)

It would be great to finally get those triangles now that Albion is out. And there are still some lingering problems with the way velocity is programmed, any word on when a fix for that may be released?


----------



## Synesthesia (Aug 15, 2011)

OK guys, sorry... Triangles will be coming as soon as I get them encoded by NI. Shouldn't be too long.

Mike - we have made some headway with the vel programming. This will all be in the next update. (with the triangles)


----------



## Mike Connelly (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for the info, hope it won't be too much longer.


----------



## synthetic (Aug 15, 2011)

Dude, change the subject line of this post. You keep getting my hopes up.


----------



## Synesthesia (Aug 15, 2011)

Haha... can't seem to: my opening post has disappeared! Oh well... !


----------



## Mike Connelly (Aug 15, 2011)

That is weird. Maybe start a new SF thread so this one can fade away?


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 15, 2011)

I want to get the 20% discount if still available but can't figure out what the discount code is?looking all weekend
Thanks
KG


----------



## Ed (Aug 15, 2011)

kgdrum @ Mon Aug 15 said:


> I want to get the 20% discount if still available but can't figure out what the discount code is?looking all weekend
> Thanks
> KG



This deal is long gone hehe


----------

